# Longbow Recommendations for Competitive Shooting



## Robot-guy (Aug 18, 2005)

I am looking for some recommendations for a Longbow for shooting in all NFAA and NAA style tournaments, including the 90m FITA events.

I am not a brand name buyer, but looking for something suitable for heavy use.

Any recommendations from you experts out there would be appreciated.

Its time for longbows to start showing up for these events up here in Washington State.

Pete


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I have been competing in most of the WSAA/NFAA events in the area. The last few (WSAA State Field and Nationals) I competed with my Sapphire Hawk longbow. All the events before that I competed with various longbows including my OL Adcock ACS CX. If I was going to buy a longbow just for 3D and field events either of those will do the trick, flat trajectory (smoking fast) and smooth. 2 things that normally are not in common. The Hawk is a 52#@28 and I am pulling almost 30"... it flat smokes a 400 gr arrow. 

However, as I am sure you are more than aware of, with the NFAA not having a longbow class (except for Redding), you will have to compete against the modern olympic recurve bows.... there is no way to shoot against Bobby Grahm, Alan and those guys at the National level with a wooden longbow. Not and expect to be competitive with them anyway. They alone are great archers but the equipment is a distinctive advantage. In no way am I trying to take away from them as archers though, great guys who have put in the time to shoot that well! They could probably have taken my bow and me thiers and they still would have won....


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

If you can latch onto an older Sentman Competition, 50#-60#, you'll find it an excellent choice for competitive use. Fast, exrtemely accurate and very user-friendly, a good bow to use for repeated shots


----------



## Robot-guy (Aug 18, 2005)

Ren, I have been shooting in the WSAA events for about 6 years now, and I don't recall ever meeting you. I will be looking forward to teaming up with you in some of next year's events.

As for shooing against the modern olympic bows, I am not worried about them. Not too many of them even bother to compete in traditional events, they are more likely to be in the FSR/L division. Besides, when I beat them, they might just turn in their gear for something a bit more traditional


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Pete,
Just started the Trad thing over the last couple years.... ex-wheel shooter. Next big shoots for me will be indoor (WSAA Multi color), so I am sure we will ge a chance. Out of the Senior and adult trad divisions at the Nationals (field) in Darrington, there were only 2 wood bows, all of the rest shot the metal risers with ILF limbs.... FITA bows shooting them barebow in the trad classes. You start talking $600+ risers and Korean limbs at the same cost as the riser with a $100 spigarrelli rest and plunger.... 

I see you are down south, you need to come up to some of our shoots up here!


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

My longbow of choice for all around use is the Whippen Stick longbow. Ken builds a flat out awesome shooting one-piece or two-piece longbow. They are extremely easy to shoot and very fast. I had him build me two identical bows for competition and I love 'em. Smooth, quiet, stable. Performance is excellent. I'm shooting 51# at a 28" draw with 420 gr. Beman carbons at a little over 200 fps. 

As far as competing against the metal ILF stuff I don't really think it's a big deal. I'm not saying the ILF target bows don't have some advantage but it isn't like a metal bow is going to give you 25% better scores. A well designed wood bow, off the shelf, with matched arrows will be competitive with even the top guys. The last several years all I shot was ILF bows. Since switching to longbow this last April I haven't seen a difference in accuracy. On 3D I've hit personal bests at nearly every shoot. I've shot a few 300 rounds for an average of 269 (last year with ILF recurve it was 274). Haven't shot a field round this year but might try to find a range nearby. Actually, speaking of field archery, didn't D. Eatmon shoot a 66" wooden recurve when he was setting national records (470+ scores)?

Here's a first group from about 70 yards today. Paper is 4" x 3". A good longbow doesn't give up much...


----------



## Robot-guy (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice group at 70 yards.

I don't know what Dave shot back then, but every time I shot with him since, he was shooting a Critter Gitter style bow. When I was at the outdoor nationals 3 years ago in Darrington, there was 7 of us shooting the Traditional division, 6 of which were wooden bows. 4 of the group were shooting Critter Gitter style bows. I was one of them.

I hear that Nock Point is putting in a bid for the WSAA multi-color. They are only 60 miles north of me, so it would be an easier shoot to get to this year. If you haven't been to their new shop, it is awesome. Bill has put together probably the best archery training facility in the country.


----------



## Robot-guy (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the references to bows. The Whippen bows are beautiful.

I have been looking at prices, a lot more than I thought. Even the Bear longbows are a bit on the spendy side. Are these typical prices I should expect to pay for a decent bow?

I am now thinking I might try rolling my own. Would the longbows from: http://www.binghamprojects.com/index.php be a good place to start?

Was planning on starting to learn how to make a flat bow from hickory this fall, but might as well dive into something a bit more complicated. $500+ for a bow is a bit expensive especially when I am saving that much to buy a bandsaw to make bows.

Pete


----------



## barebowguy (Feb 1, 2009)

Pete, there are a few guys that I know of that can really shoot a wooden recurve up there in washington Etman, Croft, Hickman. but I would agree with Reynold that a long bow against an ILF rig is just no match. 

as for this comment, As for shooing against the modern olympic bows, I am not worried about them. Not too many of them even bother to compete in traditional events, they are more likely to be in the FSR/L division. Besides, when I beat them, they might just turn in their gear for something a bit more traditional

let me know when you are ready!


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Robot-guy said:


> Ren, I have been shooting in the WSAA events for about 6 years now, and I don't recall ever meeting you. I will be looking forward to teaming up with you in some of next year's events.
> 
> As for shooing against the modern olympic bows, I am not worried about them. Not too many of them even bother to compete in traditional events, they are more likely to be in the FSR/L division. Besides, when I beat them, they might just turn in their gear for something a bit more traditional


It would be tough to beat a good recurve shooter on a field course with a longbow. Recurve just more stable bow to shoot at those longer distances. Not saying it cannot be done, but have to be on hella longbow shooter! In the Northwest you have some recurve fellas that can shoot some pretty awesome scores on a field range. Alan Eagleton shot a pair of 486's at Darrington natinals this year. Interesting!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hickman is shooting a compound now as is Dan Croft.... Gerald is still an awesome shot as is Dan. At the Nationals Dan was talking like he might break the recurve out soon. As far as Barebow check out his animal round also .... 3 pretty good scores down in Darrington.


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

You won't find it on his website, but Ron King of Fox Archery builds a real sweet competition bow the Triple Crown. Larry Yien helped Ron with the design of the bow.

Bill


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Any well made Longbow will do the job, just shot IFAA worlds and just about every bow available was being shot. I say support your local Bowyer then you get the personal service for something special.

NFAA seperate Longbows at National level and NAFAC tourney held in Florida is shot to IFAA rules so Longbow is again in it's own division.

good luck and remember Recurves may shoot better but Longbows have more FUN :wink:


----------



## Robot-guy (Aug 18, 2005)

Etman, Croft, Hickman, and Clarance have been sort of mentors of mine. Great guys and great shooters. They have helped me get to where I am at now. In fact Dan is the one that made the bow I am shooting now. A few years back he saw me trying to hit the 90m target with my 35# Buckeye when I was practicing for a FITA event. He took it away from me, and told me to shoot a real bow, and gave me one of his Critter Gitter recurves and told me to shoot the tournament with it. So, with only 2 weeks of practice, I set the state record for a traditional shooter. When I came back, I bought that bow from him, and have been shooting it since.

I really like recurves, and will probably always shoot them. But I would like to also become proficient with the longbow. With all these comments about recurves are out shooting longbows, is giving be a challenge. I like a good challenge.

WildmanSC thanks for the info on Fox Bows. And Steve, thanks for the advice of working with a local bowyer. 

Pete


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Pete,

If you really want a longbow for NFAA style shoots, I think that Fox Triple Crown is the way to go. It is not on his website, but it is a really larger handle than many longbow and has a more pistol style grip. If you go on tradgang you can search for photos. Critter gitter is an awesome recurve. never should have sold the one I had.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

For NFAA and NAA shooting there are really no complex restrictions on equipment in Longbow style. Find something that fits you, is strong enough to make the 80yrd and 90M targets and have fun. For IFAA however there are several requirements that not every bow will meet, such as "D" Limbed when strung (i.e. no visible recurve in the limbs), limits to the size of the overlays on the limb tips, etc. You should check the IFAA rules. One bow that normally meets all the requirements is the Fox Triple Crown. Another that shows up repeatedly in International competition is 21st Century.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bow*

Get as much mass weight as you can in the longbow for the best performance. NFAA has no longbow division, but if you want to comply with IFAA then there are the guidelines metioned. I suggest the Fox, because of the mass weight and the dependabilty. Would not suggest a 21st. May be legal but the fox is a better bow in my opinion.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I thought Gerald Hickman designed the original Critter Gitter? I know Dan makes or made bows also.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

Pete,
Building your own bow may certainly be a good option but I'd expect the initial layout in cash would be pretty close to what you'd spend on a bow. I have several friends who have built their own equipment and they take great pride in it. 
If you have a mind to good longbow for less consider getting something used from the classifieds here or on other sites. It's a good way to try something and if it isn't for you you can always sell it for what you paid. 
Some good points as well for shooting in the different organizations. NFAA and NAA don't really have much for restrictions so you have a lot of latitude to find the style you like. IFAA is much more restrictive so if you are of a mind to compete in their events you'd better print the rules before buying a bow. If you have something built make sure the bowyer is crystal clear on what you want. 

Also, I should mention, if you're comparing wood arrows out of a longbow I don't think the longbow is going to be in the same class as the ILF bows. I love wood arrows but I just don't see it. Now, good man-made arrows are a different story. :wink: 

BTW Alan, great shooting and congrats on the win in Darrington. Hope to meet you one of these days.


----------



## Robot-guy (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for pointers for the IFAA rules. I will look into them. I never shot in one of their tournaments.

Yes, Gerald is the original designer of the Critter Gitter. Unfortunately he developed an allergy to the chemicals for making the bows. So he sold the business to Dan.

I am pretty sure I will spend more money in the short run building bows then buying them, but I will have some new tools for the garage  And it will be a lot more fun in the long run.

Side question: Right now I shoot three under with a tab. Most Longbow shooters I have seen are shooting with a glove. Does it matter? or is it just preference?

Pete


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I shoot 3 under with a glove, have tried a tab just don't get the feel I do with a glove. One of my friends who is a great shot shoots strictly with a tab both longbow and recurve... I think its just a personal choice.


----------

